# The real Story : 1 night in SAR



## kj_gully (27 Mar 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/ns/insidethenews/2012/03/all-in-a-days-work.html

I did a double take- CBC? credit where credit is due


----------



## Celticgirl (27 Mar 2012)

Excellent article!  Thank you for posting it.  

BZ to all involved in these rescue efforts - SAR techs, pilots, FEs, AVN/AVS techs (who maintain the aircraft), and our unit CO who was on board for BOTH missions!  Great job!!


----------



## X Royal (31 Mar 2012)

In the original link there is a quote by NorthernExplorer that expresses my thoughts pretty closely.


----------

